#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Кто знает источник цитаты

## Сергей Хос

Известная формула прибежища
Я и все бесчисленные живые существа
     Просветлены изначально;
     Полностью осознавая, что это действительно так,
     Я принимаю обет высшей Бодхичитты!
указана как имеющая своим источником работу Лонгченпы.
Кто знает, из какой это сутры? нигде не могу найти.

----------


## Вангдраг

Так это,возможно,сам Лонченпа и написал молитву прибежища.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так это,возможно,сам Лонченпа и написал молитву прибежища.


Нет, сам ННР указывает в качестве первоисточника текст ануйоги "Учение для реализации йогина". Но мне тут попалось (в англ. переводе), что вроде как получается, что из Шрималы. Но хотелось бы знать наверняка.

----------

